
Twitch celebrates Pride month with new emotes and activities - chymerajade
https://venturebeat.com/2018/06/01/twitch-celebrates-pride-month-with-new-emotes-and-activities/
======
methodover
This sort of stuff actually does matter. There are teens and young adults
watching Twitch from all over the country, and in many places being gay is not
accepted. When I was a teen, companies for the most part delicately avoided
homosexuality. Those rare moments where I did get a glimpse of acceptance were
huge. I remember watching an episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation that
highlighted discrimination towards gay people and encouraged empathy[1], and
it left me bawling. I was 15 at the time, having grown up with a family that
strongly disliked gay people. It very much affected me seeing a show that we
all liked reach out a friendly hand towards people like me.

Anyway, point is: this stuff is important. Good for Twitch.

1\. The Outcast is the name of the ep, if you’re curious.

